# Big Clearance sale @ Allprotools



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Lots of really good prices on PC,Irwin,HTC, Trend products, Omnijigs,Trend facemask and router, PC router acc. ,sanders etc, and HTC mobile bases, getem b4 their gone, AllProTools Clearance , look under product categorys in the liquidation section 4 some good deals on collets and stuf


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

take a look at the Porter Cable pages... some of the best buys on their stuff I've seen!!!! and it looks like product is still available. 

example. 7518 @ 198.61 AND a 30.00 buck mail in rebate...

4212 & 4216 dovetail jigs are out of stock.. but, if you got the means,,
best prices i've seen on the new Omnijigs, including recons...

great post Tommy...


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, I snagged extra collets for all my PC routers and a few extra sanding belts and disc + a few of those HTC tool covers(great price) but even when I was ordering late last night they were being removed from my order as sold out ,so prolly not many left of those as well as a few extra HTC mobile bases to boot. Really good deals IMO


----------

